# Thought I would say hi



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Thought I would pop in and say hello. Haven't been around for a while. How is everyone doing. Was 24 last week, getting on now. Still eligible for young adult?? I wonder.Well I hope everyone is bearing up?Jamie


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Jamie! I've been worried about you







Welcome backI'm off til tuesday now but its good to hear from you!Don't go there with the young adult qualification again, not with me still checking in here you young thing....!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope you had a good birthday last week!


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Happy (late) Birthday!!







 Lindsay


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hmmmz thought I should prob pop in and say hi too!! Started Uni 6 weeks ago but couldn't remember the address of this place or my password etc so now I'm home (just for weekend) I thought I'd say hi.Needless to say IBS is still plaguing me at uni grrr tis all v.complicated. just thought i'd say hi for today can't be going into issues!! will chat some other time as I'm going back to uni today and taking address with me!!


----------



## Tree B (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi all and happy (v. belated) birthday Jamie. I'm wondering if I'm still eligible for young adults too - turn 26 next week (yikes) - still feel 18 though! Jamie - good luck with the England game this weekend - hope you stuff them!! We're up against Scotland on Friday - no probs. (Sorry for everyone else who reads this and has not idea what the Rugby World Cup is!)Take care all and good luck with your daily struggles and joys!peace


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Lol. We played pretty well against NZ. Just bottled it the last 15 minutes. I have renewed hope that we might do something on sunday tree!!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

even I a football person have been tuning into the Rugby...(aside Jamie are you not talking to me any more??!!














)


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

aside is abig word like jam. Yes talking to you why do you say not!Jamie


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Jamie: Coz I have been emailing you without a response!







Thought I'd upset you!!!







Hope all is well and happy belated birthday "young man" btw I dont get the jam thing in your post....


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

well it is meant to be irony. jam is obviously not a big word whereas marmalade is probably is and they are the same if not similar things. Hotmail account has been rather poor, prob reason.J


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Jamie, that jam thing is way weird.....


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Thought id say hi too, havent been around for ages, happy very late birthday jamie


----------

